# hi



## Skinnylegs (Mar 10, 2007)

hey everybody.im fairly new to the trade.im from ireland and my mame is james.

curently keeping _sphodromantis sp._


----------



## Rick (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum James!


----------



## Skinnylegs (Mar 10, 2007)

thank you. 8)


----------



## Ian (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum James, I believe you are the first Irishman to post


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello and welcome James, nice to have you on board!


----------

